# Roth Inquiry



## ehanes7612 (Oct 22, 2016)

So, I am ordering some flasks from Sam next week, but also want to buy some roth (species) plants...any advice on particular crosses he has that really stand out


----------



## AdamD (Oct 22, 2016)

When I ordered the Roth package from him (NBS, all Japanese) I got a killer assortment of great lineage he didn't have posted. Mostly awarded, one cross I wasn't too farmiliar with ended up being the cross the 'Gargantula' clone came out of. Point being, he's got a ton of great crosses too limited in number to list.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 22, 2016)

AdamD said:


> When I ordered the Roth package from him (NBS, all Japanese) I got a killer assortment of great lineage he didn't have posted. Mostly awarded, one cross I wasn't too farmiliar with ended up being the cross the 'Gargantula' clone came out of. Point being, he's got a ton of great crosses too limited in number to list.



I have thought of that...a lot


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 22, 2016)

went ahead and ordered that package

PACK021	Paph. rothschildianum - Collector Package #2
Four NBS rothschildianum x sib seedlings - all Japanese strain breeding (Both parents) of our choice delivered either bareroot or IN-POT by Priority Mail. $15 extra for Non-US address. Plants expect to bloom in 1-2 years.	PACKAGE $300.00


----------



## AdamD (Oct 22, 2016)

Yes that's the one. Free shipping on it as well. I highly recommend


----------



## AdamD (Oct 22, 2016)

Let us know what the crosses are when you get it!


----------



## gego (Oct 22, 2016)

AdamD, do you like the condition of the plants? Size is good?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamD (Oct 22, 2016)

I did, I'd say they were all 14"+ with 6 leaves or so


----------



## AdamD (Oct 22, 2016)

Found the link

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33617

Wish I still had them


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 22, 2016)

I wish we get our hands on great roth plants Down Under


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 22, 2016)

Ozpaph said:


> I wish we get our hands on great roth plants Down Under



When I was in Australia last year, I just got the impression that the powers that be are doing everything to keep good stuff from entering your country. Maybe I am biased from having a friend there whose actual job is communicating to people about their employee rights. From his view , it's the lack of corporate competition that stifles trade.


----------



## cattmad (Oct 22, 2016)

I think the atticus crosses should produce good progeny too


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 23, 2016)

cattmad said:


> I think the atticus crosses should produce good progeny too



yeah, I had all four atticus crosses sam did (in flask) but they didnt grow very well in my greenhouse and I sold them off really cheap to someone else...I wish I had grown them under my lights..I seemed to have figured out the magic formula now for growing roths, but still remains to be seen if I can bloom them under these conditions


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 23, 2016)

My 'Atticus' cross is slow, too.

Ed, dont get Brad started on importation into Oz - steam will come out of his ears!


----------



## Justin (Oct 23, 2016)

Nice choice let us know which crosses you get in the package.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Oct 23, 2016)

will do


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 6, 2016)

plants arrive thursday..had to wait a couple weeks


----------



## AdamD (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm excited for you


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 9, 2016)

arrived today... Giant wings GM x black star
giant wings GM x perfection GM
Imperial Wings x Giant Wings GM
Hsinton x Marcrura Scarlet Robe GM

will post a picture later


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 9, 2016)

and another surprise...I have a Yang Ji Hawk in bud


----------



## NYEric (Nov 9, 2016)

How soon will these be for sale? :evil:


----------



## AdamD (Nov 9, 2016)

Rock on. Post election hangover fixer upper in a box! At least, temporarily


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 9, 2016)

NYEric said:


> How soon will these be for sale? :evil:




tomorrow


----------



## Justin (Nov 10, 2016)

Nice


----------



## gego (Nov 10, 2016)

Pictures please????

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 11, 2016)

nice plants!!!


----------



## Justin (Nov 11, 2016)

Awesome haul


----------



## NYEric (Nov 11, 2016)

ehanes7612 said:


> tomorrow


I say they will stay in your possession for 1 year tops. You will get bored of them and unload. At least you can make some extra cash later. Is that your investment strategy? oke:


----------



## gego (Nov 11, 2016)

Thank you. I will be interested to see when you make those look even better.
Will buy.oke:


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Nov 11, 2016)

Top quality.
This is my first post


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 11, 2016)

NYEric said:


> I say they will stay in your possession for 1 year tops. You will get bored of them and unload. At least you can make some extra cash later. Is that your investment strategy? oke:



Eric


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 4, 2016)

went ahead and bought another roth package....it's becoming anitum primary hybrids and roth species for me...as these grow really well with my setup

I do miss growing species (nonpaphs)..in a greenhouse...but that wont happen again until after grad school..maybe


----------



## AdamD (Dec 4, 2016)

Good deal man. What did you go with? Has it arrived yet?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 4, 2016)

just sent email to sam...no reply yet...and it may be a couple weeks givent he weather reports


----------



## AdamD (Dec 4, 2016)

Yea this time of year I'm too gun shy to buy. It'll be below freezing here every night until March. Helps curb the spending


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2016)

ehanes7612 said:


> Eric



What!? What?!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Dec 14, 2016)

new roths just arrived...they pretty much look the same as previous package

Miles x Giant Wings

Tokyo Orchids x Perfection

Exotic Dancer x Titanic

Hsinton x Marcura Scarlet Robe ( i have two of these now)


----------



## AdamD (Dec 14, 2016)

Nice crosses.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 22, 2017)

Bought 7 roths from OZ...two in spike and five NFS seedlings


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 22, 2017)

picture and names, please.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 22, 2017)

Ozpaph said:


> picture and names, please.



I don't have them YET!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 22, 2017)

hurry up, we're excited buying stuff vicariously.


----------



## gego (Jan 23, 2017)

Men, you're in a slippery slope. Lol

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 23, 2017)

Luckily for me I have no more room to put any more plants. Pushing it already as it is.at this point I would have to have another grow room and I am not doing that ..already been there.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 23, 2017)

ehanes7612 said:


> Luckily for me I have no more room to put any more plants. Pushing it already as it is.at this point I would have to have another grow room and I am not doing that ..already been there.



You know damn well that you've been assessing all your living spaces for potential as grow areas. oke:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 23, 2017)

tnyr5 said:


> You know damn well that you've been assessing all your living spaces for potential as grow areas. oke:



nope..had a greenhouse and all my garage as a grow room once..wont ever go back to that


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 23, 2017)

ehanes7612 said:


> nope..had a greenhouse and all my garage as a grow room once..wont ever go back to that



Instead with your astronomy advanced degree you will discover a planet, warm moist and high in CO2 to terrafarm with multifloral paphs.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 26, 2017)

Order is supposed to arrive tomorrow but there was some miscommunication with John. All he is telling me is that the problem will be fixed and I don't know what that means. He is not responding to my desire for clarity. So we will see if the package has my full order. On another note, I went to WVa for a week to learn how to operate the GBT radio telescope. Although the experience was enlightening , it was more enlightening in the sense that I don't want the lifestyle of an astronomer. Have decided grad school is out but will finish a BS in astrophysics... Meaning, unless something dramatic happens , won't be getting rid of my collection anytime In the next decade


----------



## Justin (Jan 27, 2017)

Awesome cant wait to see the next haul.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 27, 2017)

One of the spiking roths came today, 4 feet in span..really wasn't ready for the size of this plant...reminds me of the Rex x MM bloomers in the late nineties/early 2000's.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 27, 2017)

Finally got an email back on the rest of the order..on the way via Fedex


----------



## AdamD (Jan 27, 2017)

Holy cow! I hope the size of the flowers reflect the size of the plant!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 27, 2017)

AdamD said:


> Holy cow! I hope the size of the flowers reflect the size of the plant!



I know huh?..looks like four flowers..

I have one more this size coming and five NFS plants...I will need an extra room just for these plants...(may need to kick out a tenant in my house):evil:


----------



## AdamD (Jan 27, 2017)

Who needs tenants? I bet those roths could cough up some rent in stud fees


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 27, 2017)

Great plants.
What the cross of the big plant?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 27, 2017)

Don't know


----------



## Justin (Jan 28, 2017)

Awesome. I got one from him that was 4' across. I am going to see if i can keep it that big over time.

It is going to be a lot of temptation as they put out more select stuff in the next couple months!


----------



## gego (Jan 28, 2017)

That's huge. That will not fit in my grow tent. Hoping for huge flowers as well. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 28, 2017)

Ozpaph said:


> Great plants.
> What the cross of the big plant?



Chester Hill x Red baron


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 28, 2017)

Buyer Beware, the Orchid Zone list fo NFS roth plants are not seedlings, they are either previously bloomed or at least have spent back growths...I am not too happy about it...feel like they sent me their trash


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 28, 2017)

Repositioned my collection. The seven new behemoth roths are in the back, on the lower level


----------



## JAB (Jan 28, 2017)

Sorry to hear of the issues. I was not crazy happy with my experience either. 

Is that a 1000 watt MH?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 28, 2017)

Yes


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 28, 2017)

NFS, to my mind, means almost flowering size but not yet flowered.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 28, 2017)

You should line the walls with white plastic to reflect and diffuse the light.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 30, 2017)

What will you do when they all grow up?!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 30, 2017)

I only keep the ones that flower with good form...luckily, the previously bloomed ones were cheap enough that I could resell them and make my money back if the blooms dont pan out..they have good roots


----------



## gego (Jan 31, 2017)

Wow, that is scary. Not getting what you paid for is very unfortunate and in the end we all lose. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## gego (Jan 31, 2017)

Ed, thanks for the heads up. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------

